# Help with residential pricing



## corraldevl (Nov 14, 2006)

Tomorrow I will have a new 8' Fisher plow installed on my 04 Ford F-250. I live on the Massachusetts coast just a few miles from the New Hampshire boarder. Can anyone help me with a pricing plan, from reading many posts the last thing I want to do is low ball other established contractors in my location. New to the business all I want to do is start with a handful of residential clients in order to learn the art of plowing.

Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*where*



corraldevl said:


> Tomorrow I will have a new 8' Fisher plow installed on my 04 Ford F-250. I live on the Massachusetts coast just a few miles from the New Hampshire boarder. Can anyone help me with a pricing plan, from reading many posts the last thing I want to do is low ball other established contractors in my location. New to the business all I want to do is start with a handful of residential clients in order to learn the art of plowing.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks


where are you located, let me know i can help you......


----------



## corraldevl (Nov 14, 2006)

*location*

Hi Mike,

I am located in Newburyport Massachusetts. I will be purchasing my tomorrow at Langs Cornor Garage


----------



## corraldevl (Nov 14, 2006)

mike33087 said:


> where are you located, let me know i can help you......


Hi Mike I am in Newburyport Ma.


----------



## corraldevl (Nov 14, 2006)

*Driveway quoting*



corraldevl said:


> Hi Mike I am in Newburyport Ma.


Mike,

To get started I am looking to plow a few drive ways. I have six people that would like my services. I am leaning towards charging by the push. Is $25 to $30 a fair price for an avarage two car driveway? Also I do not know at what depth to set, every 4" ect.

Thanks for any help.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hey*

hey
langs is awsome and fast, thats where i got mine about 3 weeks ago. down here in danvers 30 - 40 is average, ive been breaking it down like this 1-6 = the agreed price, 6-12 = price + 10, and 12 and beyond = +20. and then obviously charge 1/2 price per return visit.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't live in your area but this is how I do my residentials...

< 2" no service unless specifically requested
> 2" up to and including 6" ----------- 1x the base charge
> 6" up to 12" ---------------- 2x the base charge

extreme snowfalls, > 12" get 3x the base charge

I like this wording because I don't have to make 2 visits to get the 2x charge.....if we get 8" I can go once and make double on one visit.... I offer salting for an additional fixed charge for a standard driveway......

Don't short change yourself.......the second trip is worth the same as the first!!!

D


----------



## brianslawncare (Nov 16, 2006)

*quote;*



corraldevl said:


> Tomorrow I will have a new 8' Fisher plow installed on my 04 Ford F-250. I live on the Massachusetts coast just a few miles from the New Hampshire boarder. Can anyone help me with a pricing plan, from reading many posts the last thing I want to do is low ball other established contractors in my location. New to the business all I want to do is start with a handful of residential clients in order to learn the art of plowing.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks


i live in pa and started last year. i charged 35to 40 dollars for a one to two car driveway.and went back every 3to4 inches.or you can call a local plow guy and ask for a price on youre driveway or a friends.


----------



## corraldevl (Nov 14, 2006)

mike33087 said:


> hey
> langs is awsome and fast, thats where i got mine about 3 weeks ago. down here in danvers 30 - 40 is average, ive been breaking it down like this 1-6 = the agreed price, 6-12 = price + 10, and 12 and beyond = +20. and then obviously charge 1/2 price per return visit.


Hi Mike

Thanks for your help, now lets pray for some snow!!

Chris


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*no prob*

hey no problem, i figure its the best we can do, help each other out to make sure we are all on the same page. let me know if you ever need help or want to meet up some time to shoot the shiiittt.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

dmontgomery;319740 said:


> I don't live in your area but this is how I do my residentials...
> 
> < 2" no service unless specifically requested
> > 2" up to and including 6" ----------- 1x the base charge
> ...


i like this method but my question is, do you wait until it STOPS snowing before you go out and plow? or do you hit the road the second it hits 2 inch trigger?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BRENTMAN;655403 said:


> i like this method but my question is, do you wait until it STOPS snowing before you go out and plow? or do you hit the road the second it hits 2 inch trigger?


For a driveway my method has been to wait til it stops snowing in most cases. Unless you are getting a big storm, then I try to make sure they can get out in the morning, and back in at night. No sense plowing 2", then going back to do another 2". Just my opinion. Unless the customer wants it that way of couse.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

as stated I agree...... I have honestly tried to weed out the resi's that have time requirements....because my commercial work often has to be interrupted to hit the driveway that "needs" to be done by 6am no matter what......

Typically I am able to be finished with commercial work by 8 am then I will run my residential route.....


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

JDiepstra;655409 said:


> For a driveway my method has been to wait til it stops snowing in most cases. Unless you are getting a big storm, then I try to make sure they can get out in the morning, and back in at night. No sense plowing 2", then going back to do another 2". Just my opinion. Unless the customer wants it that way of couse.....


so you wait until the snow stops, and you charge by how many total inches there are?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

This post is 2 years old. I think he either got it figured out and is making money, or he didn't and has moved on.

My advice to you would be to plow atleast every 24 hours if your trigger has been met. Wake up in the a.m. and there is 2", go out and plow & charge the customer for it. If it snows more during the day, then either go out that same night or go out in the morning. Depends on what the customer wants.

As I have stated before for residential driveways. 99% of all plow trucks can handle 99% of the snow that falls in 99% of the driveways. No need for a per inch pricing format.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

QuadPlower;657067 said:


> This post is 2 years old. I think he either got it figured out and is making money, or he didn't and has moved on.
> 
> My advice to you would be to plow atleast every 24 hours if your trigger has been met. Wake up in the a.m. and there is 2", go out and plow & charge the customer for it. If it snows more during the day, then either go out that same night or go out in the morning. Depends on what the customer wants.
> 
> As I have stated before for residential driveways. 99% of all plow trucks can handle 99% of the snow that falls in 99% of the driveways. No need for a per inch pricing format.


so what, you just work out an agreement with the customer? 
But the more snow = tougher on plow/truck.....why wouldnt i price by inch? 
i'm trying to make money but at the same time keep my customers happy, but you think i should just plow when they want it plowed, even if that means let their driveway build up snow all day long exept the exact time they want it cleared? doesnt that risk it packing down into solid snow or ice?


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

or are you just saying to do a "per push" method, and i'm overlooking what you are saying? 
Im so fckign lost as to how to charge my residentials this year, its sick. i cant make up my mind.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BRENTMAN;657196 said:


> or are you just saying to do a "per push" method, and i'm overlooking what you are saying?
> Im so fckign lost as to how to charge my residentials this year, its sick. i cant make up my mind.


Per push is how is it done here on the westside. If it starts snowing at lets say 2am. I will go out and start pushing some of my condos on edgewater rd. go and then hit the resis in lakewood and finish off the rest of my commercials by 10 am when the last one opens. Lets say it keeps snowing this whole time and another two inches is on the ground. I will wait till mid afternoon and go and push the resis again before they get home from work. During this time I keep up with my commercial accounts so there lanes are open and then clean them up in the middle of the night when all the crazies went to bed and are off the road. My whole route takes me about 7 hours to complete. So then every time I am there that is a push and lets say it is $30 per push X 2 =$60.00. It is fair. No having to measure to see how much snow there is and every one is happy. All of my customers are happy with this method and I have never had a question about billing. Good luck. have you picked up any accounts yet for this year. Your jeep would do really well here in lakewood with these small drives....


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;657214 said:


> Per push is how is it done here on the westside. If it starts snowing at lets say 2am. I will go out and start pushing some of my condos on edgewater rd. go and then hit the resis in lakewood and finish off the rest of my commercials by 10 am when the last one opens. Lets say it keeps snowing this whole time and another two inches is on the ground. I will wait till mid afternoon and go and push the resis again before they get home from work. During this time I keep up with my commercial accounts so there lanes are open and then clean them up in the middle of the night when all the crazies went to bed and are off the road. My whole route takes me about 7 hours to complete. So then every time I am there that is a push and lets say it is $30 per push X 2 =$60.00. It is fair. No having to measure to see how much snow there is and every one is happy. All of my customers are happy with this method and I have never had a question about billing. Good luck. have you picked up any accounts yet for this year. Your jeep would do really well here in lakewood with these small drives....


But surely you have a trigger right? like 2 in? and if you go out and plow every 2 inches, and we get 4 inches, dont the customers get pissed that you charged them $60 instead of just plowing once at 4 inches? or am i circling myself around a per inch price method? 
I have a few accounts, but i'll be puttin up the fliers and stuff here in the next week, i'm not doubting that i'll rack up a decent number of clients pretty quick. My only beef with the lakewood drives is so many of them are cracked up and busted and i dont want to tear my plow up the first winter i have it. You have problems with lakewood drives?


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

and its snowing and i plow at 2 in, but it keeps coming down and overall we end up with 8 inches of snow on the ground, which means id have plowed 4 times, do i charge $35 x 4???? wouldnt that be insane and everyone would tell me to get lost? $140 for 8 inches of snow sounds stupid.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry for acting like a needy little girl here, but i have a few more questions.
do you offer seasonals for your resis in lakewood? 
Also, for your 'per push' resi's, you have a contract for it right?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

For an eight inch snow i would never push my resis more then 2 times. I am not going to rob them and sit around all day and count the inches and keep going back and plowing the drive. Depending on the time the snow starts like i stated in the example it was in the middle of the night. I plowed there drive in the morning before they left for work and throughout the day I let it pile back up and then before they got home that evening I plowed it again so they had a clean drive. Now if it kept snowing that night I would let it go and plow again in the middle of the night so the next morning so they had a clear drive. I did what the contracted stated that after two inches I would plow the drive. And YES I have my residentials sign a contract also for the season. If there is a blizzard I keep plowing due to the fact I dont want to be there for an hour trying to clear a drive that is a complete drift. You plow with the storm is the best advice you can have. If there is an inch down and calling for more go out and starting plowing. The lakewood drive are not that bad. I mean you are not going to tear your plow up its first season unless you are an idiot when you get behind the wheel. Your plow can take a beating it is built for that, but dont abuse it. take your time and look at your accounts before the snow falls so you know if there are any obstructions that may be a problem. Do you have the right insurance also for commercial snow plowing. Cause when that truck slips and the plow hits the side of the house and something breaks it is never a cheap fix. Get about 25 to 30 resis and go from there. Take your time and do a good job. Word of mouth is the best advertisement...ussmileyflag


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes I also offer seasonals to my clients in which they pay a certain amount per month over a 5 month period..


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Burkartsplow has said it pretty good. I'm going to say it the way I would do it just to give you another view.

Residential drives. Find out when most people leave for work. TRY and have their driveway done by then. don't put it in your contract, just do it as a convenice. Lets say you have 20 drives. Lets say you have a 2" trigger. Lets say you are charging a Per Push price of $25.

When you go to bed at night there is 1" on the ground and calling for more. You know, because you have drove your route that it will take 3 hours to plow your route, (20 drives 10 minutes a piece = 200 minutes/60 = 3+ hours) Let say that everyone leaves for work at 7:30 and gets home at 5:00.

7:30 - 3 hours is 4:30 - wake up+get dressed+clean off truck= 4:00 alarm goes off.

You plow every ones driveway by 7:30. You go and gas up, get some coffe, drive home and sit on Plowsite.com. All the while it is still snowing. Remember that everyone gets home from work at 5:00. Here is where a jugement call comes in. Do you go out and start plowing at 5:00 - 3hours = 2:00 or do you wait until later in the night? Is it going to keep snowing all night or is the storm over? Your call. If the storm looks like it is over, then you head out at 2:00 and plow everyone so when they get home, their driveway is clean. OR you can wait until after they are home. If it looks like it will stop snowing later in the evening so after you plow you won't have to go out the next morning, then wait until later. If it looks like the storm is over by 2:00 (or will keep snowing all night so you will have to plow in the morning) then go out and plow and have them done by the time they get home.

If you are billing per push, then you charge them $50.00 with date and TIME plowed on the invoice. If you are billing seasonal, then you are getting paid anyway and that is it.

I would never plow a residential more than twice in a day. There is no need to plow at 5:00am, 1:20 pm, 6:40 pm and then again the next morning.

Good Luck


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

QuadPlower;657828 said:


> Burkartsplow has said it pretty good. I'm going to say it the way I would do it just to give you another view.
> 
> Residential drives. Find out when most people leave for work. TRY and have their driveway done by then. don't put it in your contract, just do it as a convenice. Lets say you have 20 drives. Lets say you have a 2" trigger. Lets say you are charging a Per Push price of $25.
> 
> ...


i really appreciate this man, i learn best when i see the whole thing word for word. 
But lets say it keeps snowing all day, you go out at 4AM and have everyones driveways cleared to _get out_ for work by 7, why wouldnt i plow again so they can _get in_ at 5pm, and then let it build up all evening until 4am, plow again so they can get out for the morning? If its going to keep snowing, why would i just let it build up past the time they get home, and have them pull into a snowy driveway?


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;657313 said:


> Yes I also offer seasonals to my clients in which they pay a certain amount per month over a 5 month period..


could you guys help me out with the contract parts? ive seen a few threads with guys sharing their contracts but i didnt like any of them all that much. 
burkarts, you have them pay monthly for 5 months? whats a reasonable seasonal for our area?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BRENTMAN;658036 said:


> could you guys help me out with the contract parts? ive seen a few threads with guys sharing their contracts but i didnt like any of them all that much.
> burkarts, you have them pay monthly for 5 months? whats a reasonable seasonal for our area?


Well with guys advertising between $200 and $299 around here I dont think you are going to get better then that. I keep my same residentials each year and some go with my seasonal of $600, or $120 a month over 5 months. They are all in lakewood. The first few years I had them all over the place just trying to get my foot in the door. Once I kept picking up more close to me I would weed out the others. they kept calling and I would put a post on plowsite for that area and try and find someone to pick them up.Everyone would be happy, but I would keep them for lawn maintenance in the summer. If you plow before they get home in the evening and it keeps snowing it is most likely they are not going to be driving any where that evening. Home from work and relax, why deal with the weather. So then i let it snow and see what comes down that night and hit them up again in at 3 or 4 am so when they get up they have a clear driveway. Now if it is a blizzard I will just keep up with it and plow it as many times as i need too. Last year I did not get to a few till late in the day and it was to late. 4 ft drift for about 30 ft of the drive. not fun.. I would be at one house for 45 mintues trying to back drag it. And when I had over 200 calls that saturday for plwoing from non clients. I was charging $40 to show up and $20 for every 15 mintues I was there. I walked away from each one at least $100 richer. I had a list of about 70 and after everything I made it to about 50 or so on top of my other resis and commercial accounts over that 5 day period. I got to the point of exhaustion and safety. I could have plowed more and made more money, but i was done and was very happy with the extra money i made after that.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BRENTMAN;658033 said:


> i really appreciate this man, i learn best when i see the whole thing word for word.
> But lets say it keeps snowing all day, you go out at 4AM and have everyones driveways cleared to _get out_ for work by 7, why wouldnt i plow again so they can _get in_ at 5pm, and then let it build up all evening until 4am, plow again so they can get out for the morning? If its going to keep snowing, why would i just let it build up past the time they get home, and have them pull into a snowy driveway?


You would plow again. I stated that in the scenario. I meant after 5pm you let it ride and get it in the middle of the night if it keeps snowing for the next morning...


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;658240 said:


> You would plow again. I stated that in the scenario. I meant after 5pm you let it ride and get it in the middle of the night if it keeps snowing for the next morning...


right, thanks to you and quad i understand the whole trigger, and when to plow idea. 
Basically just make sure they can get out in the morning and get in during the evening, and keep it going if necessary. I like the $120 a month rate, do people go for it usually? 
And for a non-client call, why wouldnt you just set a price in your head and tell them like it is, why say $40 plus $10 for every 15 minutes? It takes you 15 minutes or more sometimes? Can you give me some pointers on things to put in my contracts?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

My web site has my contract posted. The link is right there at the bottom of this post


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BRENTMAN;658520 said:


> right, thanks to you and quad i understand the whole trigger, and when to plow idea.
> Basically just make sure they can get out in the morning and get in during the evening, and keep it going if necessary. I like the $120 a month rate, do people go for it usually?
> And for a non-client call, why wouldnt you just set a price in your head and tell them like it is, why say $40 plus $10 for every 15 minutes? It takes you 15 minutes or more sometimes? Can you give me some pointers on things to put in my contracts?


People who dont hire plow companies at the beginning of the season are the ones that call during a blizzard. So first off there drive is a mess since they dont want to do it and second if it is a blizzard then there are drifts. I mean big drifts. And people think you have a truck and plow it will take 10 or 15 minutes to do. that is not the case. usually you have to keep back dragging out to the road about 5 times. then you have to move that snow somewhere. Usually the persons front lawn. Then you do it again, and again, and again until the whole drive is done. By that time it has been an hour and you go to the door and tell them that will be $100 dollars please and smilepayup. They pay up and you are gone. Some people say that is to much and say they are not paying and I then tell them I am going to put a pile of snow at the end of your drive 10 ft high that wont melt away until May, and no plow guy in his right mind would take on as a job. and there is no way you are going to shovel it because it is going to turn ice solid. They end up paying after my little analogy. Only had to do that twice. I got the pricing from the tow company. They charge 60 to show up and then 15 for every 10 minutes. They are getting someone unstuck, I am getting someone unstuck. The same which ever way you look at. Driveways beat on our truck the most. Big lots are cake for the truck. But drives there are more things to hit and not much space. People will pay, believe they will. Next subject. I have a few clients that go with the seasonal. I have them for lawn maintenance and that is about what they pay each month so it just a part of there budget through the year. I take care of year long clients by throwing some salt down when they need at no charge and shoveling there walks when it is not the contract. the little things keep them coming back every year. I know I am going to make money off them and know I am going to show up. Any other questions..ussmileyflag


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;659044 said:


> People who dont hire plow companies at the beginning of the season are the ones that call during a blizzard. So first off there drive is a mess since they dont want to do it and second if it is a blizzard then there are drifts. I mean big drifts. And people think you have a truck and plow it will take 10 or 15 minutes to do. that is not the case. usually you have to keep back dragging out to the road about 5 times. then you have to move that snow somewhere. Usually the persons front lawn. Then you do it again, and again, and again until the whole drive is done. By that time it has been an hour and you go to the door and tell them that will be $100 dollars please and smilepayup. They pay up and you are gone. Some people say that is to much and say they are not paying and I then tell them I am going to put a pile of snow at the end of your drive 10 ft high that wont melt away until May, and no plow guy in his right mind would take on as a job. and there is no way you are going to shovel it because it is going to turn ice solid. They end up paying after my little analogy. Only had to do that twice. I got the pricing from the tow company. They charge 60 to show up and then 15 for every 10 minutes. They are getting someone unstuck, I am getting someone unstuck. The same which ever way you look at. Driveways beat on our truck the most. Big lots are cake for the truck. But drives there are more things to hit and not much space. People will pay, believe they will. Next subject. I have a few clients that go with the seasonal. I have them for lawn maintenance and that is about what they pay each month so it just a part of there budget through the year. I take care of year long clients by throwing some salt down when they need at no charge and shoveling there walks when it is not the contract. the little things keep them coming back every year. I know I am going to make money off them and know I am going to show up. Any other questions..ussmileyflag


wouldnt it be easier just to eye it out, tell em "$100", get your money then plow, or at least tell them its gonna be $100 before you do it so you dont have to go through any bullshtit like that? Your seasonal of $600 is for plowing only right?
and when you say put the snow on the persons front lawn, you dont just drive right on up through their front yard do you? the treelawn or driveway-sidelines right?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

yes that is for plowing only. I tell them my pricing and go from there. if I say 100 off the top they will say no most times. they sign a waiver and agree to my terms. I drive up a little in there yard to make some room. it won't hurt the yard. the ground is frozen. the snow can't go in the road so it has to go on there property.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

My seasonals range from 200 to 500. All pay at the start of the season.
Hoping for a blizzard or two.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;659252 said:


> yes that is for plowing only. I tell them my pricing and go from there. if I say 100 off the top they will say no most times. they sign a waiver and agree to my terms. I drive up a little in there yard to make some room. it won't hurt the yard. the ground is frozen. the snow can't go in the road so it has to go on there property.


cant you push it across the street, then swing around and slice it thin so its not in the street?
and what do you mean they sign a waiver?
whats your waiver state and whats it look like?


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

kootoomootoo;659389 said:


> My seasonals range from 200 to 500. All pay at the start of the season.
> Hoping for a blizzard or two.


what determines the amount of your seasonal? the driveway size? 
if you only do 200 a season, how do u make any money like that? thats like one $30 push each month...wont you be losing money? why is yours so much lower than burkarts and also how do your clients like paying the whole thing up front as opposed to like 3 seperate bills?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You can't push snow across the street. It is illegal in most if not all towns.

Seasonal price is your per push price X the number of times you think it will snow. Base your number of times on a 3 year period. Some people add some to it, some people take away from it.

Mine are all paid up front. I find that people don't mind spending $400 in one shot, but if you bill them more than their cable bill each month it freaks them out. Especially if it isn't snowing.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

BRENTMAN;659420 said:


> what determines the amount of your seasonal? the driveway size?
> if you only do 200 a season, how do u make any money like that? thats like one $30 push each month...wont you be losing money? why is yours so much lower than burkarts and also how do your clients like paying the whole thing up front as opposed to like 3 seperate bills?


How do you make money sitting at home.....If your trucks arent at capacity you are losing money....its easy for the guy doing it for 5 years or more with 1 truck to say he doesnt get out of bed for less than $40 but he is only cherry picking.

I sold one seasonal this year and now we are discussing / swapping designs on his $100,000 budget for his landscaping in the backyard. I dont cut grass.

$200 for a season is only a number ...its depends on the trigger.
I could find 5 local guys right now who advertise $150-$160 for the season.

I have bid local hotels, lots, you want to talk about cheap.

Have to ask burkarts how he gets $600 for EVERY contract.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

kootoomootoo;659689 said:


> How do you make money sitting at home.....If your trucks arent at capacity you are losing money....its easy for the guy doing it for 5 years or more with 1 truck to say he doesnt get out of bed for less than $40 but he is only cherry picking.
> 
> I sold one seasonal this year and now we are discussing / swapping designs on his $100,000 budget for his landscaping in the backyard. I dont cut grass.
> 
> ...


The way to get $600 is to explain to them about past winters, plus get quality clients. I mean $600 is not much. Last year alone we plowed are residentials 25 times. Now that is alot. So if you take a normal drive at $30 a push times 20= $600. If they went with the per push last year they would have spent another $150 for the season. Some guys say that 25 pushes in a season is alot for this area, but my clients want there drives clean and they never question me about billing. I am talking about the ones that are per push. It is a toss up for me and them. They come out on top or I may, but either way they know there drives are going to be clear promptly and that is all that matters to them. Over the years I have weeded out resis to the point I will only take a few new clients every year. I have my 15 base ones, and then after that I pick a few new ones. Close to home and my route. Plus when you explain it to them that is only $120 a month it does not seem that much to them. Plus I am going to show up half way through the season unlike the guys that have you pay $250 up front for the season who realized after a while they are losing money.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

Burkartsplow;661488 said:


> The way to get $600 is to explain to them about past winters, plus get quality clients. I mean $600 is not much. Last year alone we plowed are residentials 25 times. Now that is alot. So if you take a normal drive at $30 a push times 20= $600. If they went with the per push last year they would have spent another $150 for the season. Some guys say that 25 pushes in a season is alot for this area, but my clients want there drives clean and they never question me about billing. I am talking about the ones that are per push. It is a toss up for me and them. They come out on top or I may, but either way they know there drives are going to be clear promptly and that is all that matters to them. Over the years I have weeded out resis to the point I will only take a few new clients every year. I have my 15 base ones, and then after that I pick a few new ones. Close to home and my route. Plus when you explain it to them that is only $120 a month it does not seem that much to them. Plus I am going to show up half way through the season unlike the guys that have you pay $250 up front for the season who realized after a while they are losing money.


Hence my point about cherry picking. Last yr was 17 plows @ 2in trigger. BUT at 3in we are only talking 12 plows maybe.

I gave a quote yesterday......$900,000 house. ....quoted $26 .....said they would think about it.  Guy next door plays for the browns (starter on offense).


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

kootoomootoo;661656 said:


> Hence my point about cherry picking. Last yr was 17 plows @ 2in trigger. BUT at 3in we are only talking 12 plows maybe.
> 
> I gave a quote yesterday......$900,000 house. ....quoted $26 .....said they would think about it.  Guy next door plays for the browns (starter on offense).


you quoted an almost million dollar house at $26 bucks per push????


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I plow paul byrds house of the indians. That was a $55 dollar drive. his neighbor called me two weeks ago. He asked Paul who did it for him. Paul gave him my number. He said he liked the work I did for him.I have seen his drive. Bigger then Pauls and I told him $65. He was Like that is too much. he tried to bring me down. I told him I dont negotiate on residential drives. The price I give is what I think the drive is worth. I dont have time to nickel and dime with people. Either you take or find someone else. He found someone else. If he wants it to look like pauls and his neighbors then that is what I charge. I dont like to get out of the truck, but for these clients I do..payup


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

BRENTMAN;661668 said:


> you quoted an almost million dollar house at $26 bucks per push????


yes AND I didnt get it. Gives you a little insight into the real world .....not plowsite world.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

kootoomootoo;662023 said:


> yes AND I didnt get it. Gives you a little insight into the real world .....not plowsite world.


was that in the wealthy jewish neighborhood or something?
i dont think i woulda wasted by breath dude. All the years ive had to shovel my 
$280,000 home's driveway i remember telling myself id gladly have paid 40 bucks
to have a plowguy take care of it. We ended up buying a snow blower so that was
concluded but still.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;661952 said:


> I plow paul byrds house of the indians. That was a $55 dollar drive. his neighbor called me two weeks ago. He asked Paul who did it for him. Paul gave him my number. He said he liked the work I did for him.I have seen his drive. Bigger then Pauls and I told him $65. He was Like that is too much. he tried to bring me down. I told him I dont negotiate on residential drives. The price I give is what I think the drive is worth. I dont have time to nickel and dime with people. Either you take or find someone else. He found someone else. If he wants it to look like pauls and his neighbors then that is what I charge. I dont like to get out of the truck, but for these clients I do..payup


what do you mean get outta the truck


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Burkartsplow;657214 said:


> Per push is how is it done here on the westside. If it starts snowing at lets say 2am. I will go out and start pushing some of my condos on edgewater rd. go and then hit the resis in lakewood and finish off the rest of my commercials by 10 am when the last one opens. Lets say it keeps snowing this whole time and another two inches is on the ground. I will wait till mid afternoon and go and push the resis again before they get home from work. During this time I keep up with my commercial accounts so there lanes are open and then clean them up in the middle of the night when all the crazies went to bed and are off the road. My whole route takes me about 7 hours to complete. So then every time I am there that is a push and lets say it is $30 per push X 2 =$60.00. It is fair. No having to measure to see how much snow there is and every one is happy. All of my customers are happy with this method and I have never had a question about billing. Good luck. have you picked up any accounts yet for this year. Your jeep would do really well here in lakewood with these small drives....


 X2 on the above, the customer gets what they pay for and every once in a while you will get a storm that will keep you out longer than normal but the 3" powder snowfalls will off set that.

JMO

Kirk


----------

